# The Start of my Surefire Collection



## rmacias (Oct 2, 2005)

I know it's small but I'm a newbie to the torch world.


----------



## rmacias (Oct 2, 2005)

Another Photo.


----------



## rmacias (Oct 2, 2005)

And one more angle.


----------



## WDR65 (Oct 2, 2005)

Nice lights, I wish I had started mine off in a similar way. I didn't understand the whole led thing at the time though. I really like your flat sided L2.


----------



## TorchMan (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey, it's a good start. My first SF was a U2, and not that long ago either. Friday night I bought a G2 and P61LA, after falling in love with it the day before, and them being out of 6Ps. My A2 is in transit. I'm becoming a real believer...


----------



## rmacias (Oct 2, 2005)

WDR65 said:


> Nice lights, I wish I had started mine off in a similar way. I didn't understand the whole led thing at the time though. I really like your flat sided L2.


 
The flat sided L2 is my favorite of the bunch. I don't understand why Surefire decided to change the housing, sometimes you should just leave a good idea alone.

RJM


----------

